
Show HN: ReacType – Visual Prototyping Tool for React/Next.js/TypeScript - kekahi
https://github.com/open-source-labs/ReacType
======
verdverm
Very cool, do you maintain a list of the other options out there?

Will be definitely adding this to mine and pushing it to the front of the
queue for testing!

~~~
kekahi
Thanks! There are other design-to-code tools like Framer and Bit but neither
of these options allow you to build the entire skeleton of a Next.js / React
app. We published a medium article talking about the different options +
boilerplate repos if you're interested in more of our input :)

[https://medium.com/@tylersullberg/letters-from-the-dark-
worl...](https://medium.com/@tylersullberg/letters-from-the-dark-world-of-
react-boilerplate-5de9b4b8e2a3)

~~~
verdverm
There's MeetAlva and some more I have bookmarked on GitHub too

Generally put this close to the low code world

I'm working on [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof) though it lacks visual design in
its current form. Jumping right to AR for that, will be posting videos soon!

------
ReD_CoDE
very cool!

I just wished an approach better than this, please see how does bubble [1]
work!

[1]: [https://bubble.io](https://bubble.io)

